# Breeder Avoiding Me...Ashley Camci



## PinkiePie19 (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello everyone!

Has any ever dealt with a breeder by the name of Ashley Camci? I got a tortoise from her 3 weeks and after 2 weeks it died suddenly after being active and happy for the 2 weeks I had it. It was supposed to be 3 months old as she had told me. She also said she is a registered breeder. 

When I emailed her about the baby acting strange the day before it passed away she responded rather quickly and had responded quickly to me every other time I emailed her as well. As soon as I mentioned the baby died she has not given me a response. It has been 6 days and no response.

If anyone has dealt with her before can you please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Apr 28, 2016)

Aside from other potential comments. I am pretty sure there is no registry of breeders in the USA. However I don't know where you are, that might help with any further feedback you get.


----------



## Greg T (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear your little one died. I don't know her, nor the history of your transaction, but I will say that is not the proper way to do business. I have only had one similar situation in which I took back a baby that wasn't doing well. I knew the girl wasn't caring for it properly, but I replaced the sick one with another on the promise of the girl's mother to fix the situation and provide the necessary care. I was able to rehabilitate the sick one back and found it a nice home. Any breeder that won't stand by their babies, especially only after 3 weeks, is not very trustworthy.

I hope you are able to come to some sort of agreement with her.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 28, 2016)

I found her on facebook, but it doesn't say anything about her.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 28, 2016)

PinkiePie19 said:


> She also said she is a registered breeder.



~ I know of no register for breeders in the USA.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 28, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I found her on facebook, but it doesn't say anything about her.



~ I will add that there seems to be more nefarious people than ever these days!


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 28, 2016)

Question, what are you expecting her to do or say?


----------



## cdmay (Apr 29, 2016)

As soon as anyone says they're a registered breeder, run!


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2016)

PinkiePie19 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Has any ever dealt with a breeder by the name of Ashley Camci? I got a tortoise from her 3 weeks and after 2 weeks it died suddenly after being active and happy for the 2 weeks I had it. It was supposed to be 3 months old as she had told me. She also said she is a registered breeder.
> 
> ...



Just want to say hello and welcome.

And check this out:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
Especially number 1.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Apr 30, 2016)

You're in Canada, yes? We have no breeder registry for tortoises. Outside of CITES1 animals, there is no documentation of who is breeding what in this country, as far as I know.

I have not come across this breeder before so I can't provide any advice.


----------



## PinkiePie19 (May 5, 2016)

Sorry I have been away from this post.
My expectation is to get my money back. Also I am located in Canada. 
I have reached out to her several times and she is ignoring me 100%.
There is probably nothing I can do but I making a stink in the tortoise community about her. 
She was trying to make some money and she did and in my opinion and i think i deserve some kind of refund or something.
I still have the baby tortoise in my freezer because I don't know if cremating will make it worse or better for my situation. 
People in the tortoise community have made suggestions on what to do but there probably is nothing I can do and it really hurts me.


----------



## wellington (May 5, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your tortoise. However, there is really nothing to do for you. Most breeders would not refund your money after a live arrival and then in your care for 2-3 weeks. At least I wouldn't expect them too. There's no telling how an animal is cared for once it leaves the breeders hands. That's why most if not all only guarantee a live arrival of possibly upto 48 hours. Hard to do too much damage in 48 hours. 
Hopefully you have read enough on this forum to possibly see the signs of a good breeder to a bad breeder. A lot has to do with how they were cared for during hatching and after by the breeder. 
Again, so sorry this happened.


----------



## PinkiePie19 (May 5, 2016)

I found the other person this breeder sold to in London Ontario where I am located.
They had the tortoise for 3 days and it died and it gave there son a nasty infection and he has been in the hospital for a good month and the breeder is ignoring them as well. How is that ok? I feel so terrible for the family.


----------



## Rue (May 5, 2016)

Be careful what you post on-line. There are libel laws. There are defamation laws.

I suppose you could try small claims court if you wanted to.


----------



## PinkiePie19 (May 5, 2016)

Rue said:


> Be careful what you post on-line. There are libel laws. There are defamation laws.
> 
> I suppose you could try small claims court if you wanted to.



Ok thank you very much. can i get this post deleted off of here if i message the admins?


----------



## wellington (May 5, 2016)

PinkiePie19 said:


> I found the other person this breeder sold to in London Ontario where I am located.
> They had the tortoise for 3 days and it died and it gave there son a nasty infection and he has been in the hospital for a good month and the breeder is ignoring them as well. How is that ok? I feel so terrible for the family.


It's not okay that the tort died or the child got sick. However there is no way one can point all fingers too the breeder. child getting sick is more likely the lack of hand washing and that's not on the breeder. The torts death is probably bad care on the breeders part, but, no breeder or most, is gong to take responsability after the ove arrival. We see it here all the time. Newbies that have been caring for their torts for a certain amount of time and doing it all wrong, feeding all the wrong things, not giving them water or letting them hang out on the floor or with a dog. These two situations is most likely a bad breeder. However, that's where research is very important before hand. Unfortunately it's a hard less to learn, not cheap either.
I don't understand why the breeder won't return messages. She/he really isn't obligated to replace or refund anything. 
Best you can do is let it be known that this breeders sells sick babies. We have a vender review section. List this breeder there and tell what happened.


----------



## Jacqui (May 6, 2016)

You said it was happy and healthy for two week? Most places would not guarantee after that long. 
Have you also looked at how you were keeping him during that time?


----------



## Jacqui (May 6, 2016)

PinkiePie19 said:


> I found the other person this breeder sold to in London Ontario where I am located.
> They had the tortoise for 3 days and it died and it gave there son a nasty infection and he has been in the hospital for a good month and the breeder is ignoring them as well. How is that ok? I feel so terrible for the family.



For what is the child suffering? Sounds also like bad sanitation in the child's home dealing with the tortoise.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 6, 2016)

I order live fish all of the time via the mail. (Overnight or Next day.)
Everyone has the same policy: Healthy on arrival. 
Maybe you got a sick tortoise. I'm not arguing that. But, the policy of "Healthy on arrival" is the same. I think most breeders/sellers do the same.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (May 13, 2016)

I thought I'd comment here instead of in your vendor review section: so salmonella isn't that unusual, but what is this respiratory infection that was transferred to the child? Do you have more details on this? What did they do to trace it back to the tortoise?

The Ontario tortoise community isn't that large. If there is something we should be testing for, it would be good to have that information out there.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 13, 2016)

Sorry for your loss . That's why I try to get people to buy their torts through the TFO . We give free advise long after you buy , and if one person isn't here somebody else will gladly help .


----------

